# Bambino Plus Experience



## Arejay (Jun 3, 2020)

In June 2019 I purchased a Bambino Plus as it had reasonable reviews and I didn`t want a wide machine. Every time I put it through the cleaning cycle it would flood the worktop, contacting Sage and giving them the S/N I was told that the Bambino operating system had been modified and they would exchange for a new one. A couple of weeks ago the cleaning cycle lights were flashing long before 200 cycles so cleaned again only for the lights to flash again. Cleaned a second time with the same result. Contacted Sage again and after going through some tests with them they agreed to exchange again. My third machine is being delivered tomorrow.

It`s a shame this has happened as I am very happy with the results from this model and Sage have been helpful and very efficient in dealing with both of the exchanges. Keeping fingers crossed that the next one works for a longer period than the others.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sage messed up on the bambino with either the cleaning cycle itself, the description of it in the manual, or both.

My guess is they still haven't got it right.

As an owner, my advice is to spend a good amount of time on here to read what others do re the infamous cleaning cycle - there are solutions that I feel are better than what sage will tell you.

My preference is to let it do it's thing though with the single wall basket in place instead of the blanking disc. With the tablet or some puly it still generates enough back pressure to clean the brew path yet not enough to flood the minuscule drip tray - on saying that I think I do empty it once mid-clean cycle though I have to be quick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

I have a newish (Dec 2019) model, I use the cleaning cycle as instructed...ish. I use the blanking disc and make sure there is a container under the steam wand. As far as I can tell it doesn't need a 2 litre container at all, probably the milk jug is enough. It takes a while but there is minimal water in the drip tray.

That said, the last time I did it I forgot to put the container under the steam wand and it did get water everywhere. It looked like a lot but I think that's just because it spread out over the worktop.


----------

